# AMNPS and masterbuilt gen 2 or 2.5 placement question.



## grego83 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hello all!  This is my first post and was wondering if I can get some advice from this lovely group.  I just bought a 30" masterbuilt smoker shown here


Not sure if it's the gen 2 or 2.5?  Here is a pic of it setup













image.jpeg



__ grego83
__ Jul 19, 2016






I just made an awesome pork butt and fell in love with it.













image.jpeg



__ grego83
__ Jul 19, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ grego83
__ Jul 19, 2016






It took 15 hours and I instantly got sick of babysitting the smoke so I purchased an AMNPS because of all the RAVE reviews.  It came in the mail today and I will be recieving the pellets tomorrow.  I was just wondering where I should place the tray?  It doesn't fit on the bottom unless I take the drip tray completely out.  I will be making 3 pork butts for a party I'm having next week and need all the room I can get.  Do I take the tray out and put it to the far left and cover it with foil so no drippings get on it?  That seems like my only option but maybe there's a better way :)

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 23, 2016)

I have an MES 40-2.5

I have to put my AMNPS on the bottom left of the drip pan (You might want to wrap your drip pan in foil for easier clean up).

Also - the AMNPS tends to go out in MES smokers so I used spring clips to raise it from the bottom and have to leave the chip tube most of the way open.  I have some pictures somewhere and will post them.

P.S. - do some test smokes with your AMNPS.  Fill it to the top and maybe 1/2 of the row long to make sure your tweak works and it does not go out.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 23, 2016)

Found them...BTW - I had to pull my chip tube farther out than what is shown...I would guess 3/4 out and aligned to allow air flow into the smoker (look down there - you will see what I mean).  Temperature is still rock solid steady.  Vent is wide open too.

Pardon the mess, but these pics were AFTER a smoke 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  and doing the experiments to make sure it did not go out.













LL (1).jpg



__ uncle eddie
__ Jul 23, 2016


















LL (2).jpg



__ uncle eddie
__ Jul 23, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2016)

grego83 said:


> Hello all! This is my first post and was wondering if I can get some advice from this lovely group. I just bought a 30" masterbuilt smoker shown here
> 
> 
> Not sure if it's the gen 2 or 2.5? Here is a pic of it setup
> ...


Hi grego,

Yours is a Gen #2.5.

I have a Gen #2.5, but it's an MES 40.

I've tried a few places with my AMNPS, and I've found the best place for me is to put that bottom rack in (it's too close to the heat for meat anyway). Then put your AMNPS on the far right of that bottom rack. Then if it isn't smoking good, pull your chip dumper out a couple inches. Then if it smokes too heavy, push the dumper back in.

The name of the game is "AIR FLOW".

Make sure you protect your AMNPS from Drips with foil above it.

Bear


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 23, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Hi grego,
> 
> Yours is a Gen #2.5.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm--- never tried that.  Will do that next smoke and see if that is more reliable.  Thanks Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2016)

Uncle Eddie said:


> Hmmmm--- never tried that.  Will do that next smoke and see if that is more reliable.  Thanks Bear


I would have added if the left side is still too much smoke, put the AMNPS on the floor on the left, but that would be OK for your MES 40, and my MES 40, but it might not fit down there in "grego's" MES 30.

Bear


----------

